# Service Dogs



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I've been very busy with the move this weekend, so I've been gone from the forum for a bit, but for the last few days I've been considering a service dog, and wanted to know if anyone on here knew about them or has one and can let me know what kind of tasks they can do. 

I have a heart condition where I pass out from standing. I can walk longer than I stand, but basically I have about 30 minutes of standing or 45 minutes of walking before I am in danger of passing out. I get very dizzy and my vision gets weird, and I need to lay down or I will fall. I was hoping that perhaps the dog would be able to guide me to a chair or bench if I'm having problems, fetch me water, or maybe get help if I pass out. 

I also want to make sure that the dog is calm because big energetic dogs kinda scare me, and I want to make sure that the dog won't eat my cats or the rats. I found an organization that's local and sent them an email, but based on the info on the site (http://www.helpingpaws.org/) it seems like the total cost of getting the dog will be $350. I just emailed them a ton of questions and I'm waiting to hear back. 

I know that service animals are supposed to be allowed everywhere, but I am a little concerned because my apartment complex doesn't allow any dogs at all. I would also need to be able to take the dog to work and school. 

What's weird, is I'm really a cat person, not a dog person, but I think that the qualities I don't like about other people's dogs might not apply in this situation. I don't like dogs that jump and run around really fast cause it freaks me out a bit, but it seems like the service dogs have so much training that they will be much better behaved. I love cuddling all types of animals, so I know that if I get a calm cuddly dog, we'll get along great. 

So what do you guys think? Will a dog be able to help me, or is this a bad idea?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

my nick is a service dog for my social problems, even if your apartment dosent allow dogs they HAVE to allow your service animal all stores and buisnesses and all they can ask you is if it is a dog for a disabity and if it is trained to help you nick is a pitbull he is calm and relaxed and other pet friendly they have to pass a doggy good citizan test and know basic obdeance and you could train or have them trained to do all those things


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I found the Minnesota law that states that the apartment has to allow the dog at no extra living cost. So at least I'm armed with that. 

The group in Minnesota can't help me, but I did find a group in Pennsylvania that trains syncope dogs. The dog can sense when my blood pressure drops and alert me before I even start to feel symptoms. This does mean a trip to Pennsylvania is probably in my future, but I think that kind of service dog would be perfect for me.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I think it's a good idea to get a service dog you just have to be careful where you get it from. I've heard lots of stories about scammers either not giving the dog at all or giving an untrained dog.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i think if they are the real deal it will be wonderful for you and i hope they fit you with your perfect dog :-D


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

It's an organization that is a part of Assistance Dogs International. I talked to them on the phone, and they have tons of success stories on their site. The group is called Canine Partners for Life. They seem legitimate. 

The application process is pretty intense. I'm writing the first of two essays, and then I need to figure out how to make a dvd.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I had a friend who had a dog. She used a wheelchair. The dog could open the door (using a rope tied to the lever armed door handle), grab the cordless phone, get her treat bag, pic up things off floor and such. My friend learned specific commands that only SHE was allowed to use, so as not to confuse the dog. Here in New York, the dog, while harnessed and working was allowed anywhere she went, including restaurants and grocery stores. A good command was "kennel down" which was the command to go and lay under a table, or somewhere out of the way. A cool thing, my friend and I were co-workers, once my friend was trying to stand, and fell. She said to the dog "Go get Marie" and the dog ran down the hall to where I was and barked and ran back and forth from my feet to the hall going to my friend's office


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm just really looking forward to living with a bit more freedom than I have now. I feel like with the dog letting me know if I'm gonna pass out, I'll be able to go try more things and do more things on my own knowing that I'll be safe. For example, I live really close to the Mall of America, but I can't enjoy it because walking around that much makes me dizzy, and they charge you to rent their wheel chairs, so I just have to walk and suffer. Perhaps with the dog that might be easier, especially since I won't feel like I need to take a human with me to protect me if something happens.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2014)

I would think that since some dogs can detect siezures some how, they can be trained to detect your unsteadiness, or what ever it is you have. Hope you can find a dog. I wish I had read this sooner, I met someone yesterday at a training who used to train service dogs, but I do not know how to get ahold of this person, never even got her name.


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

The group in Pennsylvania train dogs specifically for what I have. The dog will be able to detect changes in my blood pressure and warn me that I might pass out, even if I don't feel symptoms yet.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a Service dog and believe me its a great idea to get one


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I put my application in the mail today! It's 8 pages of an app, then an essay on me (3 pages), an essay on my disability (1 page), a letter of recommendation, a picture of me, and then two videos on a flash drive. Probably the most intensive application I've ever done. The post office said that it should get there on Tuesday or Wednesday because of the holiday. I'm super nervous. I know that they can take 3-8 weeks to review the application before they will schedule an interview, and I'm pretty sure I will be stressed out the entire time while I wait.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i hope the best of luck to you!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck Aeyna!


----------

